# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) >  Ιπτάμενα δελφίνια της Aegean Flying Dolphins

## Apostolos

Ο μοναδικός αντίπαλος στον Σαρωνικό (μέχρι στιγμής) απέναντι στην κυριαρχία της HSW...
aegean.jpg

----------


## despo

Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποια δελφινια χρησιμοποιεί, δηλαδη απο που αγοραστηκαν ?.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1379.jpg

Εικόνα 1378.jpg

ο ΕΡΜΗΣ (HERMES) πηγαινοέρχεται ακούραστα μόνος του καθημερινά ενώ τα "φιλαράκια" του "ξεκουράζονται" στο Πέραμα μαζί με τα γκισέ εισιτηρίων

----------


## ktmakis

Μου θυμίζουν αυτά που είχαμε κάποτε στις Ceres τα Ρώσσικα.

----------


## Haddock

Αν και η φωτογραφία δεν καλύπτει την ενότητα Ceres-Λιβανός, εν τούτοις αφορά σκαρί Hydrofoil.

Σε ταξίδι από Αγ.Μαρίνα Λέρου προς Κω, καλοκαίρι 2004.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Flying Dolphin Zeus σημερα το απογευμα

----------


## dimitris

ΕΡΜΗΣ και ΑΘΗΝΑ απο που αλλου? απο τον Κοκκινο!!!

----------


## Leo

To FD Zeus μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με τσίτα τα γκάζια.... Στον φίλο rocinante μήπως τον δελεάσω και ξεκολλήσει από τα κρουζιερόπλοια της Μυκόνου :Razz: 

fdzeus.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ααααα σε μερσω πολυ . Ποτε μου δεν καταφερα να μπω σε τετοιου ειδους σκαφος

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

A, δεν ειναι δυσκολο! Πας Πειραια, μπαινεις σε ενα τετοιο, και πεταγεσαι μεχρι Αιγινα. Γυρισμος με τον Φοιβο, γιατι ετσι μας αρεσει! ;-P

----------


## dk

Zευς...

20-1.JPG

21-1.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια αναχωριση του *F/D Zeus* απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στης 20/4/2008
FLYING DOLPHIN ZEUS [3].JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

*F/D Hermes*
FLYING DOLPHIN HERMES.JPG

FLYING DOLPHIN HERMES [.JPG

----------


## noulos

Αυτά τα δελφινάκια θυμίζουν, λόγω χρωμάτων, άλλες εποχές!

----------


## dimitris

ναι noulos αμα εγραφε ceres θα πηγαιναμε μερικα χρονια πισω... :Smile:

----------


## noulos

Το F/D ΖΕΥΣ

----------


## laz94

F/D ATHINA ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 5-7-2008

----------


## scoufgian

Το VENUS 1 ,της AEGEAN FLYING DOLPHINS, μπαινοντας στη Πατμο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12338

----------


## scoufgian

και το ιδιο δελφινι,το VENUS 1,μπαινοντας στη Κω.Και στις 2 φωτο τσαλαβουταει στα απονερα του BLUE STAR 2
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12339

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12340

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου, ευχαριστούμε, απορία: Έβγαλες το δελφίνι και όχι το Blue Star 2???

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου, ευχαριστούμε, απορία: Έβγαλες το δελφίνι και όχι το Blue Star 2???


Βρε Ηλία αφού οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από το blue star 2!!! Κάτσε ακόμη ανεβάζει... θα έρθει λογικά και η σειρά του...

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ ρε πατρίδα για την εξήγηση, να σαι καλα!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου, ευχαριστούμε, απορία: Έβγαλες το δελφίνι και όχι το Blue Star 2???


με καλυψε, ο μιχαλης, με νεωτερο post ,σχετικα, με την ερωτηση σου,αλλα να επισημανω οτι το blue star 2  ,το εχετε καλυψει εσεις, πληρως ,με πανεμορφες φωτο ,οποτε δεν χρειαζονται αλλες..........να στε καλα παιδια......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*....λίγο πριν πετάξει...*

----------


## scoufgian

no comments
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14188

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14189

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14190

----------


## Trakman

> no comments
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14188
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14189
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14190


Εκπληκτικές scοufgian!!

----------


## Orion_v

No comments !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Orion_v

7/9 Πειραιας

P9071616.JPG

P9071621.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

κυριολεκτικα ιπταμενα δελφινια ομως....

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ FLYING DOLPHIN ZEUS ΣΤΟ ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ.
CRIM0017 (4).jpg

----------


## laz94

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Μπράβο! Να κάνω μια ερώτηση??? Που βρισκεται τώρα αυτό το δελφινάκι? Ξερει κανείς?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑ ΣΤΙΣ 30.07.08.ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ-ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ FLYING DOLPHIN HERMES KAI FLYING DOLPHIN ATHINA.

----------


## εφοπλιζων

[quote=despo;69867]Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποια δελφινια χρησιμοποιεί, δηλαδη απο που αγοραστηκαν ?.[/quotΠΡΩΗΝ ΧΙΙ XIV XVI XX XXII ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ MFD Κ ΤΟ XIV EINAI TO ΠΡΩΗΝ ΠΑΞΟΣ F/D

----------


## Orion_v

Aς δουμε και ενα δελφινακι  :Razz: .... 

P9281860.JPG

----------


## εφοπλιζων

> πρεπει να σωθηκε.επεσε επο μια οικοδομη στην αιγινα υψουs 6 μετρων.


Κ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 15.ΟΟ.ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΤΩΣΗ.ΤΟ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΕ 1000 ΤΟ ΑΣΘΕΝΟΦΟΡΟ ΑΡΓΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.ΦΑΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΑΦΗ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ

----------


## vinman

Ξεκούραση στο Πέραμα...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19195

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετική όπως και όλες οι άλλες...μήπως όμως υπάρχει και κανένα πλάνο από την πρύμνη του ;  :Smile:

----------


## εφοπλιζων

[quote=noulos;92154]Αυτά τα δελφινάκια θυμίζουν, λόγω χρωμάτων, άλλες εποχές![/quotΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΡΩΤΑΝΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η CERES ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ Κ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ.ΚΑΙ Η AEGEAN FLYING DOLPHINS EINAI ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΗ ΒΑΣΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΠΛΑΧΝΑ ΤΗΣ CERES

----------


## laz94

Το F/D Athina σε άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 29/8/2008

----------


## laz94

άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.....

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας το δουμε και την ωρα που εξερχεται απο το λιμανι του Πειραια,και ετοιμαζεται για πτηση.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
DSC00031 (Custom).JPG
DSC00032 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Νάτος και ο Μαστροπανάγος με τα ιπτάμενα...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Ας το δουμε και την ωρα που εξερχεται απο το λιμανι του Πειραια,και ετοιμαζεται για πτηση..
> DSC00031 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00032 (Custom).JPG


 
Μπράβο ρε Μαστοπανάγο!!!! Πολύ ωραίες :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μπράβο ρε Μαστοπανάγο!!!! Πολύ ωραίες


Ευχαριστω φιλε Λαζαρε για τα καλα σου λογια..!!Και εσενα οι προηγουμενες ειναι πολυ ωραιες..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστω φιλε Λαζαρε για τα καλα σου λογια..!!Και εσενα οι προηγουμενες ειναι πολυ ωραιες..!!


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Μαστροπανάγο.

----------


## laz94

_Αναχώριση F/D Zeus από Πειραιά..._
FD ZEUS.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

zeus.jpg

zeus II.jpg
ο ζευς σε μια κυριακατικη αναχωρηση του. πηρε το <<χαπι>> του κι αυτο εδρασε αμεσως, μεσα στο λιμανι του πειραια!

----------


## vinman

Το F/D Venus I μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37304


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37305

----------


## vinman

F/D Hermes

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37324


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37325


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37326

----------


## vinman

Προσπέραση του F/D Hermes στο Απόλων Ελλάς μπροστά απο την Ψυτάλεια...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41750

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41751

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41752



...και σαν να μην έφτανε που μας πέρασε,έφτασε Αίγινα,αποβίβασε,επιβίβασε,ξανάφυγε για Πειραιά και εμείς ακόμα πηγαίναμε...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41753

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41754

----------


## hsw

το Venus I που εκτελεί δρομολόγια από το Πυθαγόρειο της Σάμου προς Κω με ενδιάμεσες στάσεις σε άλλα νησιά, ταξιδεύει ως ιδιοκτησία της Aegean Flying Dolphins ή είναι ναυλωμένο σε άλλη εταιρία?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> το Venus I που εκτελεί δρομολόγια από το Πυθαγόρειο της Σάμου προς Κω με ενδιάμεσες στάσεις σε άλλα νησιά, ταξιδεύει ως ιδιοκτησία της Aegean Flying Dolphins ή είναι ναυλωμένο σε άλλη εταιρία?


Ως ιδιοκτησια της afd.Το εκανε και περσυ αυτο το δρομολογιο το καλοκαιρι.Προφανως μαζευει καποιο κοσμο[περιεργο μου φαινεται] για να επιλεγουν να το δρομολογησουν εκει και οχι στον αργοσαρωνικο μαζι με τα αλλα δυο!

----------


## cptvlg

Αν δεν κάνω σοβαρό λάθος, η Aegean FD από εκεί έχει ξεκινήσει και μόλις πριν δύο χρόνια μπήκε και στο Σαρωνικό. Και μάλιστα, ενώ αρχικά στο Σαρωνικό έφτανε μέχρι Σπέτσες (αν και στο πρακτορείο της γράφει ακόμα και για Λεωνίδιο!!), τώρα έχει περιοριστεί σε Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι.

----------


## hsw

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση επειδή στο site της, η εταιρία δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ως ιδιοκτησια της afd.Το εκανε και περσυ αυτο το δρομολογιο το καλοκαιρι.Προφανως μαζευει καποιο κοσμο[περιεργο μου φαινεται] για να επιλεγουν να το δρομολογησουν εκει και οχι στον αργοσαρωνικο μαζι με τα αλλα δυο!


.


Δεν ειναι κακο που το βαζουν εκει. Εξυπηρετει πολυ κοσμο. Θες να πας για δουλειες απο το ενα νησι στο αλλο (για αυθημερον δουλειες μιλαω), και απλα, περιμενεις το καραβι της γραμμης το βραδυ, για να γυρισεις την παραπανω μερα. Αυτο που δεν ξερω, ειναι το ποσο η κινηση ειναι αναλογη της Αιγινας.

----------


## eliasaslan

Flying Cat 2, να μην σου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο που το Venus 1 τα καλοκαίρια εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή Πυθαγώρειο Σάμου - Λειψοί - Πάτμος - Λέρος - Κάλυμνος - Κως καθημερινά. Να φανταστείς φίλε, από Κω το μόνο μέσον για Σάμο (οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι της Σάμου) είναι από 1η Ιουνίου μόνο το Διαγόρας 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Σκέψου λοιπόν πως αν ένας επιβάτης θέλει να πάει Σάμο από Κω μπορεί μόνο μέσω αέρος με πολύ ακριβότερο εισιτήριο... Όσο για τα άλλα νησιά, η επικοινωνία τους με την Σάμο είναι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα με το Νήσος Κάλυμνος που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο πάνω από 2 φορές πιο αργά απ' ότι το Flying Dolphin. Εκτός από την Σάμο, όμως είναι σημαντικό και το θέμα που είπε ο finnpartner 1966. Αν θέλει ένας κάτοικος της Σάμου, των Λειψών, της Πάτμου, ή της Λέρου (δεν βάζω την Κάλυμνο λόγω της συχνότατης επικοινωνίας της καθημερινά με την Κω από την ΑΝΕΜ) να μεταβεί αυθημερών σε ένα από τους υπόλοιπους προορισμούς, είναι ότι πρέπει το δρομολόγιο του Venus 1. Αυτούς τους λόγους, τους επιβεβαιώνει η επιβατική κίνηση που είχε το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι που τα Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακα άγγιζε σχεδόν πάντα το 95%, ενώ τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες δεν υποχωρούσε ποτέ κάτω απο το 65%, όπως δείχνουν τα στοιχεία τοπικού πρακτορείου. Φυσικά μιλώ για την περίοδο από 20/6 έως 20/8... Πιστεύω και εύχομαι να σε κάλυψα, μιας και είμαι στην περιοχή...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Όσο για τα άλλα νησιά, η επικοινωνία τους με την Σάμο είναι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα με το Νήσος Κάλυμνος που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο πάνω από 2 φορές πιο αργά απ' ότι το Flying Dolphin.


To Καλυμνος παει 4 φορες την εβδομαδα Σαμο (Δευτερα-Τεταρτη-Παρασκευη-Κυριακη). Μπορει να πηγαινει πιο αργα, αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι κουβαλαει οχηματα, και το σημαντικο, οτι δουλευει και το χειμωνα. Μπορει να το κοροϊδευω, και να το λεω σκουνα, καρυδοτσουφλο κτλ, αλλα ειναι το μονο, που κανει συγκοινωνια της αγονης (για την συγκεκριμενη περιοχη αναφερομαι παντα).

----------


## eliasaslan

Με συγχωρείς finnpartner 1966. 4 φορές το κάνει, μπερδεύτηκα με την Αστυπάλαια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το σχόλιό σου πάνω στο παραπάνω απόσπασμα του σχολίου μου. Τέθηκε ζήτημα για το αν είναι σημαντικό που υπάρχει στην γραμμή? Από εμένα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως όχι! Πάντα λέω και θα λέω πως αν δεν υπήρχε το Κάλυμνος στα βόρεια Δωδεκάνησα το πρόβλημα ακτοπλοϊκής συγκοινωνίας θα ήταν αβάσταχτο ειδικά για τους κατοίκους του Αγαθονησίου και αυτούς που έχουν προορισμό την Σάμο. Νομίζω, λοιπόν, πως το σχόλιό σου φίλε είναι λίγο off topic με το δικό μου, διότι αναφέρθηκα μόνο στην ταχύτητα του Κάλυμνος και την σύγκρινα με του FD Venus 1, διότι είναι καθοριστική για έναν επιβάτη, ειδικά για ένα αυθημερών ταξίδι. Δεν είχα κανέναν σκοπό να μειώσω την εξυπηρέτησή του. Ξαναλέω, αναφέρθηκα στην ταχύτητα και όχι σε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Μπορεί ίσως να μην ήμουν σαφής  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Με συγχωρείς finnpartner 1966. 4 φορές το κάνει, μπερδεύτηκα με την Αστυπάλαια.


Οχι ρε συ, απλα το αναφερω. Δεν σε επικρινω.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Flying Cat 2, να μην σου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο που το Venus 1 τα καλοκαίρια εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή Πυθαγώρειο Σάμου - Λειψοί - Πάτμος - Λέρος - Κάλυμνος - Κως καθημερινά. Να φανταστείς φίλε, από Κω το μόνο μέσον για Σάμο (οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι της Σάμου) είναι από 1η Ιουνίου μόνο το Διαγόρας 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Σκέψου λοιπόν πως αν ένας επιβάτης θέλει να πάει Σάμο από Κω μπορεί μόνο μέσω αέρος με πολύ ακριβότερο εισιτήριο... Όσο για τα άλλα νησιά, η επικοινωνία τους με την Σάμο είναι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα με το Νήσος Κάλυμνος που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο πάνω από 2 φορές πιο αργά απ' ότι το Flying Dolphin. Εκτός από την Σάμο, όμως είναι σημαντικό και το θέμα που είπε ο finnpartner 1966. Αν θέλει ένας κάτοικος της Σάμου, των Λειψών, της Πάτμου, ή της Λέρου (δεν βάζω την Κάλυμνο λόγω της συχνότατης επικοινωνίας της καθημερινά με την Κω από την ΑΝΕΜ) να μεταβεί αυθημερών σε ένα από τους υπόλοιπους προορισμούς, είναι ότι πρέπει το δρομολόγιο του Venus 1. Αυτούς τους λόγους, τους επιβεβαιώνει η επιβατική κίνηση που είχε το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι που τα Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακα άγγιζε σχεδόν πάντα το 95%, ενώ τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες δεν υποχωρούσε ποτέ κάτω απο το 65%, όπως δείχνουν τα στοιχεία τοπικού πρακτορείου. Φυσικά μιλώ για την περίοδο από 20/6 έως 20/8... Πιστεύω και εύχομαι να σε κάλυψα, μιας και είμαι στην περιοχή...


Οντως με καλυψες.Ευχαριστω!!:wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ναι ρε Φωτη, κι εγώ ίσως να απάντησα απότομα, στην πραγματικότητα πολύ ήπια το είπα! Καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες και καλό είναι να το ξανααναφέρουμε πως αυτό το βαπόρι έχει προσφέρει πολλά στον τόπο και είναι η σωτηρία εκατοντάδων συμπατριωτών μας... Εμείς εδώ στην Λέρο έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγουμε τώρα ανάμεσα σε αυτό και το FD, αλλά τι να πουν οι κάτοικοι του Αγαθονησίου... Οπότε πρέπει να είμαστε ευγνόμωνες και οι κάτοικοι της Λέρου και οι κάτοικοι των γύρω νησιών για την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση η οποία ναι μεν μπορεί να γίνει πολύ καλύτερη, αλλά φυσικά μπορεί να γίνει απελπιστικά χειρότερη!!  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D  ZEUS*  στο λιμανι του Πειραια 6 Ιουνιου 2009.

delfini.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D HERMES* στο λιμανι του Πειραια 6 Ιουνιου 2009. 

DSCN1192.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Ζευς στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF0703.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Ερμής αναχώρηση από Πειραιά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος του F/D Zeus στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## leonidas

Υδροπτερυγο ΕΡΜΗΣ στο εναεριο ταξιδι του για Πειραια 7/7/09 απο τον ΦΟΙΒΟ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Μπράβο σε όλες τις φωτο !!!! Φανταστικες

----------


## cpt babis

F/D ZEYS
DSC00034.JPG

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

πανω απο το λατω

----------


## nkr

Το VENUS αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη του F/D HERMES στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 2/8/2009...
P8045980_5215892009.jpg
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Κάπτεν Λεό...*

----------


## DimitrisT

Το F/D Zeus έξω από το λιμάνι του  Πειραιά συναντά τα απόνερα του Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 8/10/09 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.
ΔΥΟ-ΔΥΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΔΥΟ-ΔΥΟ

IMG_2588.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/D Ζευς*... Σαρωνικος 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 091.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Maroulis Nikos και Nissos Mykonos_

----------


## leonidas

FLYING DOLPHIN _ZEUS_ 

PIRAEUS PORT 29/6/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2439.jpg

----------


## laz94

> FLYING DOLPHIN _ZEUS_ 
> 
> PIRAEUS PORT 29/6/09 
> 
> DSCN2439.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη Λεωνίδα!!! :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> FLYING DOLPHIN _ZEUS_ 
> 
> PIRAEUS PORT 29/6/09 
> 
> DSCN2439.jpg


 Πολυ ζωντανη εικονα!!!
Συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Πολύ όμορφη Λεωνίδα!!!





> Πολυ ζωντανη εικονα!!!
> Συγχαρητηρια!!!


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ φιλοι μου!
Οριστε αλλη μια για εσας...

FLYING DOLPHIN HERMES 

SARONIC GULF 7/7/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN2643.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ φιλοι μου!
> Οριστε αλλη μια για εσας...
> 
> FLYING DOLPHIN HERMES 
> 
> SARONIC GULF 7/7/09 
> 
> DSCN2643.jpg


Υπεροχη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Λεωνιδα !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## gtogias

Λουσμένος από το φως του ήλιου που δύει ο Ζευς ετοιμάζεται να περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63323

----------


## Trakman

Φανταστική φώτο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Flying dolphin ΖΕUS στην αιγινα 31\10\2009

IMG_8677.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & gtogias

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/D *Ζευς*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 127.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce   και gtogias_

----------


## gtogias

> F/D *Ζευς*...Αιγινα 31-10-2009.
> 
> PHOTO 127.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και gtogias_


Gracie φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Χορταίνω αφιερώσεις απόψε.

----------


## gtogias

> Flying dolphin ΖΕUS στην αιγινα 31\10\2009
> 
> IMG_8677.JPG
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & gtogias


Θερμό ευχαριστώ φίλε Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Flying dolphin ZEUS στην αιγινα 31\10\2009

IMG_8681.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & Apostolos

----------


## laz94

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ φιλοι μου!
> Οριστε αλλη μια για εσας...
> 
> FLYING DOLPHIN HERMES 
> 
> SARONIC GULF 7/7/09 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63077


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λεωνίδα!!
Και αυτη πολύ όμορφη!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*F/D Venus*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82859

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*F/D Zeus.
*PA189191.JPG

----------


## sg3

απο σημερα με ais και το f/d athina!

----------


## zozef

To HERMES την ωρα που ανοιγει στροφες
NEA 115NA.jpg

----------


## sg3

κοιταξτε εδω:

----------


## sg3

> κοιταξτε εδω:


 το φν βενους 1 με πολυ μικρη ταχυτητα! τι εγινε παλι?

----------


## vinman

*...Ο Ερμής απο ψηλά την περασμένη Παρασκευή...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94647

----------


## pantelis2009

To F/D ATHINA στις 21/06/2010 κατα την είσοδο του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε Orion_v, Nissos Mykonos, hsw, Super Jet, vinman & Leo. 

F-D ATHINA 01 21-06-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 02 21-06-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 03 21-06-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 04 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε (26-27/6) είδα δύο φορές να προσεγγίζει την Ύδρα νέο υδρπτέρυγο της AEGEAN τύπου KOLHIDA και όχι KOMETA που έχει η εταιρία. Δυστυχώς και τις δύο φορές ήταν μακρυά και δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω το όνομα. Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε F/D  ATHINA

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Προφανώς είναι νέο Athina. Με εξέπληξε που το είδα γιατί δεν το ξαναείχα δει προηγουμένως.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/D *Hermes*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1675.jpg

----------


## sg3

η αθηνα βλαβη επαθε και παει με 8,7?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το Σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε (26-27/6) είδα δύο φορές να προσεγγίζει την Ύδρα νέο υδρπτέρυγο της AEGEAN τύπου KOLHIDA και όχι KOMETA που έχει η εταιρία. Δυστυχώς και τις δύο φορές ήταν μακρυά και δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω το όνομα. Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι?


Για τον φιλο T.S.S. QUEEN ANNA MARIA 
F/D *ATHINA*...Πειραιας 4-7-2010. 
DSCN2327.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Ελπίζω να στεριώσει η εταιρία αυτή γιατί ο Σαρωνικός και ιδιαίτερα τα νησιά Ύδρα και Σπέτσες όπου η Hellenic Seaways δεν έχει σοβαρό ανταγωνισμό, έχουν ανάγκη μεγαλύτερου και υπολογίσιμου ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

F\D ATHINA αναχωρει απο σπετσες για το πορτο χελι

IMG_0759.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, TSS APOLLON, zozef

Trakakis_P7092561.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη φωτογραφία και σε ευχαριστούμε αγαπητέ Trakman.

----------


## pantelis2009

To F/D Athina μπαίνει στον Πειραιά στις 29/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Trakman, T.S.S. APOLLON, sg3 &  vinman. :Razz:  

F-D ATHINA 01 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 02 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 03 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 04 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D ATHINA 05 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τους φιλους Trakman και pantelis 2009 και ανταποδιδω_
_F/D ATHINA...Πειραιας 14-7-2010._
_DSCN2747.jpg_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω με F/D Venus I. :Wink:  :Razz:  

F-D VENUS I 01 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS I 02 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS I 03 29-07-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS I 04 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Την περασμενη εβδομαδα καταπλεοντας στο μεγαλο λιμανι


*

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF7552.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το F/D Hermes...στις 13/09/2010.* Πλησιάζει γοργά και μπαίνει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε  T.S.S. APOLLON, DimitrisT, hayabusa, Trakman, vinman & DeepBlue :Wink:  :Smile: . 

F-D HERMES 02 13-09-2010.jpg

F-D HERMES 03 13-09-2010.jpg

F-D HERMES 04 13-09-2010.jpg

F-D HERMES 05 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

F/D Venus I εισοδος στο μεγαλο λιμανι.
DSCN1250.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Βραδυνή αναχώρηση του Venus I
Για τους φίλους hayabusa,manoubras 33,Dimitris T,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109920

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109921

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες νυκτερινές φίλε vinman, ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω :Wink: . 
*F/D VENUS I....22/09/2010.* Έξω απο τον Πειραιά.

VENUS I 01 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Βραδυνή αναχώρηση του Venus I*
> *Για τους φίλους hayabusa,manoubras 33,Dimitris T,Laz94,TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109920
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109921


Μάνο ό,τι και να πω για αυτές τις φωτο θα είναι λίγο... :Wink: 
Η επόμενη δική σου...
¶φιξη στο Αγκίστρι...
100_2880.JPG

----------


## laz94

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόσεξα οτι την έβαλα σε λάθος θέμα...
Αν πειράζει, ας την μεταφέρει κάποιος

----------


## pantelis2009

To F/D Venus I στις 13/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε mike_rodos, T.S.S APOLLON, IONIAN STAR  & Tsikalos :Wink:  :Razz: .

F-D VENUS 1 01 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS 1 02 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS 1 03 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS 1 04 13-10-2010.jpg

F-D VENUS 1 05 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το f/d Venus I στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας το Σάββατο 20/11/2010.
Αφιερωμένη σε pantelis2009, mike_rodos, Tsikalos, giorgos_249....αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους του θέματος! :Very Happy: 
SL381462.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

Αυτή τη στιγμή στον Πειραιά!!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πλησιάζοντας στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας στις 12/3! Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ιπτάμενων!!! :Very Happy: 
SL382906.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έμαθα από τον πράκτορα της Ύδρας ότι κόπηκαν όλα τα δρομολόγια (τουλάχιστον όλα προς Ύδρα) και πλέον δεν θα υπάρξουν άλλα. Υποπτεύομαι οικονομικά προβλήματα. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν είδα σκάφη στον Πειραιά τελευταία.

----------


## sg3

το f/d athina κανει κανονικα τα δρομολογια προς αιγινα αγκιστρι.

----------


## sg3

τι εγινε σημερα και δεν εκανε δρομολογια το Flying Dolphin Venus I ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έπαθε μηχανική βλάβη στο πρωινό του δρομολόγιο!!

http://www.aeginaportal.gr/eidiseis/...-10-36-34.html

----------


## f/b delfini

Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ανεβάσει οπότε ορίστε


Αφιερωμένο στους karavofanatikos, IONIAN STAR, vinman, laz94, giorgos_249, Dimitris T, DeepBlue,  T.S.S. APOLLON, GiorgosVitz, gamemaniac και όλους τους φίλους της εταιρίας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Παραπλέοντας την ακτογραμμή της Αίγινας! Σήμερα με το δρομολόγιο των 20:00 θα μεταφέρει και το ¶γιο Φως στο νησί!! Αφιερωμένη σε laz94, f/b delphini, sg3..... :Very Happy: 
SL383555.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ανεβάσει οπότε ορίστε
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένο στους karavofanatikos, IONIAN STAR, vinman, laz94, giorgos_249, Dimitris T, DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON, GiorgosVitz, gamemaniac και όλους τους φίλους της εταιρίας.


Αν και λιγο καθυστεριμενα σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου για το ομορφο βιντεο !!!! :-D  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ένα υδροπτέρυγο της Aegean, και συγκεκριμένα το f/d hermes πωλήθηκε φέτος στην Κώ και ταξιδεύει τις τελευταίες μέρες στα Δωδεκάνησα με το όνομα Aegean Prince II, φώτο δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω πριν 3-4 μέρες όπου το είδα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι μας, αλλά έχουν ανέβει στo marinetraffic

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Για ένα σύντομο update η εταιρία αυτή τη στιγμη διαθέτει τις κολχίδες Ερατώ και Αθηνά η πρώτη δραστηριποιείται στη γραμμή της Αίγινας και η δεύτερη είναι στο Πέραμα. Το Ερατώ το καλοκαίρι δραστηριοποιήθηκε στα Δωδεκάνησα και το Αθηνά προς Αίγινα-Αγκίστρι. Παραθέτω ένα βίντεο από τα δελφινάκια, τα οποία δεν κρύβω ότι είναι ο αγαπημένος μου τύπος πλοίου


και 2 φωτογραφίες στην Αίγινα
DSC04598.jpg
DSC04590.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

F/D ATHINA σε χαμηλη πτηση
DSCN0829_01.JPGDSCN0831_01.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Αθήνα : Mad :



ATHINA.jpg :Sad:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Το Αθήνα : Mad :
> 
> 
> 
> ATHINA.jpg


Το σκάφος θα ξαναβγεί στα δρομολόγια κάποια στιγμή. Απλώς τώρα το αντικαθιστά το ΕΡΑΤΩ.

----------


## leo85

Πειραιάς 23-06-2012 στο ξεκίνημα.

F-D ATHNA 23-06-2012.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το F-D ATHINA  :Surprised: 

F-D 4-3-2012.jpg F-D 7 -09 201.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## leo85

Το F/D ΕΡΑΤΩ στις 10-11-2012 πριν μπή στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

F-D ERATO 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Τα φτερά και οι προπέλες από τα δύο F/D στην επισκευαστική ζώνη του περάματος.


F-D.jpg F-D (2).jpg.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το  f-d Ερατώ σήμερα στης 10:00  ξεφόρτωσε και φόρτωσε.

F-D ερατω (2).jpg F-D ερατω.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το F/D ΕΡΑΤΩ στην Αιγινα !!
115_1583.jpg115_1624.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Το Αθηνα με το Μπλου Σταρ Παρος στο βαθος.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ξέρει κανείς αν και φέτος το Ερατώ θα φύγει για Δωδεκάνησα και το Αθηνά θα μείνει Αίγινα; Παρεμπιπτόντως, ωραία φωτογραφία!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην επισκευαστική του βάση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Το F-D ATHINA στις 27-03-2013 στο νερό, ενώ το VENUS τακαρισμένο.

F-D ATHINA 17 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## sg3

> Ξέρει κανείς αν και φέτος το Ερατώ θα φύγει για Δωδεκάνησα και το Αθηνά θα μείνει Αίγινα; Παρεμπιπτόντως, ωραία φωτογραφία!!


απ οτι εχω ακουσει δωδεκανησα δεν θα κατεβει καποιο. θα μεινουν και τα 2 για αιγινα - αγκιστρι!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> απ οτι εχω ακουσει δωδεκανησα δεν θα κατεβει καποιο. θα μεινουν και τα 2 για αιγινα - αγκιστρι!


Περίεργο... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## fredy13

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το venus που ειναι τυπου cometa(αν δεν κανω λαθος),θα ειναι με βαση τον Πειραια φετος.Ειναι το αγαπημενο μου ειδος ακτοπλοικου σκαφους και μαλιστα στα πιο ομορφα χρωματα του,γι'αυτο και ρωταω.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το venus που ειναι τυπου cometa(αν δεν κανω λαθος),θα ειναι με βαση τον Πειραια φετος.Ειναι το αγαπημενο μου ειδος ακτοπλοικου σκαφους και μαλιστα στα πιο ομορφα χρωματα του,γι'αυτο και ρωταω.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Φίλε μου, δυστυχώς το Venus έχει συμπληρώσει 30ετία όπως φαίνεται εδώ, και όπως ίσως γνωρίζεις για τα υδροπτέρυγα (ιπτάμενα δελφίνια) ισχύει η αποδρομολόγηση στο 30κοστό έτος υποχρεωτικά. Μετά από αυτό μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν μόνο ως εκδρομικά. Και μένα δε μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό... μιας και έχω φοβερή αδυναμία στα δελφίνια ειδικά στα τύπου κομέτα και ας είναι καλύτερες οι κολχίδες. Ας βολευτούμε όμως με αυτές για όσο ακόμα τις έχουμε...  :Apologetic:

----------


## fredy13

> Φίλε μου, δυστυχώς το Venus έχει συμπληρώσει 30ετία όπως φαίνεται εδώ, και όπως ίσως γνωρίζεις για τα υδροπτέρυγα (ιπτάμενα δελφίνια) ισχύει η αποδρομολόγηση στο 30κοστό έτος υποχρεωτικά. Μετά από αυτό μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν μόνο ως εκδρομικά. Και μένα δε μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό... μιας και έχω φοβερή αδυναμία στα δελφίνια ειδικά στα τύπου κομέτα και ας είναι καλύτερες οι κολχίδες. Ας βολευτούμε όμως με αυτές για όσο ακόμα τις έχουμε...


μου 'κανες την καρδια περβολι...  :Apologetic:  
ευχαριστω ομως για την απαντηση!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> μου 'κανες την καρδια περβολι...  
> ευχαριστω ομως για την απαντηση!


Δεν κάνει τίποτα. Όντως πάντως πανέμορφα σκάφη!!

----------


## fredy13

> Δεν κάνει τίποτα. Όντως πάντως πανέμορφα σκάφη!!


Ειδικα με τα χρωματα του Λιβανου ή τα τωρινα!Σε αυτο τον τομεα η aegean εκανε εξαιρετικη(και συναμα εξυπνη) δουλεια.Αυτο το ασπρο μπλε κοκκινο της HSW,εμενα προσωπικα ποτε δεν μου αρεσε.
Αλλα και σαν σχεδιαστικες γραμμες πιο ομορφο απο τα colhida και meteor,που ειναι μου φαινετε οι αλλοι 2 τυποι Υ/Π που υπαρχουν στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το F-D ΑΘΗΝΆ εχθές στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι.

F-D  ΑΘΗΝΑ 7-4-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για τους φίλους που ρωτούσαν αν θα δρομολογηθεί κάποιο δελφίνι της Aegean φέτος στα Δωδεκάνησα, έχω να τους ενημερώσω πως ναι, καθώς ανακοινώθηκε στο site της εταιρείας το ναυλολόγιο για το 2013! Έστειλα μαιλ στην εταιρεία για τα δρομολόγια και μου είπαν θα ξεκινήσουν 1 Ιουνίου και θα ολοκληρωθούν 30 Σεπτεμβρίου!!

----------


## leo85

VENUS-ATHINA Στο πέραμα για τη συντήρηση τους στης 27-03-2013 .

VENUS-ATHINA 27-03-2013.gif

----------


## filippos1

Όπως προαναφέρατε τα χρώματα αυτά τον δελφινιών στην Ελλάδα είναι το μπλε και το κίτρινο.Όλες οι άλλες χρωματικές αποχρώσεις δεν μας κολλάνε ωραία στο μάτι πώς να το κάνουμε.Είναι σαν πάμε στην Αγία Πετρουπόλη και να τους τα βάφουμε κίτρινο μπλε από άσπρα δε θα τους αρέσει.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το Flying Dolphin Athina σε μια είσοδό του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι το απόγευμα της 20/7/2013
DSC05176_zpsfb4a4804.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αύριο ολοκληρώνει τα δρομολόγιά του για το 2013 το F/D Erato στη γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου. 
Επίσης, να αναφέρω και μια λεπτομέρεια για όσους ενδιαφέρει, απ' την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε και μέχρι σήμερα τα ιπτάμενα και των δύο εταιρειών που εξυπηρετούν την Αίγινα δεν δένουν στην μικρή προβλήτα που δένουν ως συνήθως, αλλά μερικά μέτρα πιο πίσω, καθώς τη θέση τους την έχει "πιάσει" το ιστόρικο πλοίο του Γιάννη Λάτση, Νεράιδα.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Αύριο ολοκληρώνει τα δρομολόγιά του για το 2013 το F/D Erato στη γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου. 
> Επίσης, να αναφέρω και μια λεπτομέρεια για όσους ενδιαφέρει, απ' την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε και μέχρι σήμερα τα ιπτάμενα και των δύο εταιρειών που εξυπηρετούν την Αίγινα δεν δένουν στην μικρή προβλήτα που δένουν ως συνήθως, αλλά μερικά μέτρα πιο πίσω, καθώς τη θέση τους την έχει "πιάσει" το ιστόρικο πλοίο του Γιάννη Λάτση, Νεράιδα.


Δυστυχώς το ΕΡΑΤΩ υπέστη βλάβη πριν το σαβ/κο και έτσι ολοκλήρωσε ελαφρώς εσπευσμένα τα δρομολόγιά του και από την Παρασκευή βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα. Πάντως ήρθε φορτσάτο (32-33 κόμβους από Σάμο).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/D ATHINA  καταπλους στο λιμανι της Αιγινας 29-9-2013

_P9290327.JPG

----------


## Eng

Ενα παρα πολυ καλο link για τα υδροπτερυγα και την ιστορια τους.

http://www.mahartpassnave.hu/webset3...126@@GOOGLEBOT

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ενα παρα πολυ καλο link για τα υδροπτερυγα και την ιστορια τους.
> 
> http://www.mahartpassnave.hu/webset3...126@@GOOGLEBOT


Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το F-D ERATO στις 29-12-2013 στην ΝΑΥΣΗ. Μαλών για επισκευή ποιος ξέρει. 


F-D ERATO 28-12-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη το Ερατώ πρόκειται να βγει εκτός δρομολογίων και στη θέση του θα μπει το Αθηνά.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά,

Aegean Flying Dolphin 28-2-2014  01.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το F/D Erato από 4 Απριλίου ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Βόλος - Σκιάθος - Γλώσσα - Σκόπελος - Αλόννησος!!!

----------


## captain 83

Παράλληλα με τον Βόλο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια κάποιες μέρες και από Aγιο Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Ερατώ απ' το πρωί έχει πάρει τον ανήφορο κι όπως έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει, από μεθαύριο θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες με αναχωρήσεις κι απ' τα δυο λιμάνια (Βόλος & Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος)!
Απ' ότι φαίνεται αποτελεί καλύτερη επιλογή σε σχέση με το Flying Cat 6, καθώς είναι πιο γρήγορο και έχει αρκετά πιο οικονομικούς ναύλους! Επίσης, υπάρχει και η προσφορά των 20 ευρώ για περιορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων! Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες απ' τους ντόπιους ανταποκριτές, ενώ θα παραμείνει στη γραμμή μέχρι τις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου! Καλή σεζόν και καλοτάξιδο στα νέα του καθήκοντα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το F/D Erato στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου και της Αλοννήσου αντίστοιχα!

agios.jpg alon.jpg

Απ' τη σελίδα της εταιρείας στο facebook

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ενα παρα πολυ καλο link για τα υδροπτερυγα και την ιστορια τους.
> 
> http://www.mahartpassnave.hu/webset3...126@@GOOGLEBOT


Πραγματικά πολύ καλό αρθράκι αυτό!!!  Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, Eng, έστω και λίγο καθυστερημένα, αλλά τώρα το διάβασα...  Το άρθρο στο μοντέλο Cyclone type (project 12352) γράφει πως κατασκευάστηκε μόνο ΜΙΑ μονάδα τέτοιου τύπου!!!  Στο τέλος της δεύτερης παραγράφου μάλιστα αναφέρει πως το 1998 το σκάφος πουλήθηκε σε μια ελληνική ναυτιλιακή.  Εμείς ξέρουμε βέβαια πως αυτή η "ελληνική ναυτιλιακή" ήταν η ILIO LINES όπως ονομαζόταν τότε η εταιρία του Ηλιόπουλου και το σκάφος το ονόμασε ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ 30.  Έκανε και αρκετά δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα εκείνη την εποχή.  Ξέρει κανείς μήπως τι απέγινε αυτό το σκάφος??  "Ζει" ακόμη κάπου άραγε, ή κατέληξε στα διαλυτήρια??

----------


## leo85

F/D ATHNA στης 17-4  με φούλ τα γκάζια και μέσα στο λιμάνι.

F-D ATHNA 17-4-2014 01.gif F-D ATHNA 17-4-2014 03.gif F-D ATHNA 17-4-2014 04.gif

----------


## leo85

F/D ATHNA με διάφορα 15" ξανά έφυγε. :Uncomfortableness: 

F-D ATHNA  17-4-2014 05.gif F-D ATHNA 17-4-2014 06.gif

----------


## SteliosK

*Flying Dolphin Athina*

DSC_0262.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D ATHINA στις 02-06-2012 ανοικτά από Σαλαμίνα, πηγαίνοντας για Αίγινα. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

F-D ATHINA 15 02-06-2012.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*F/D Athina*
Άφιξη στον Πειραιά..

sk_0933.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στις 8 Ιανουαρίου ολοκληρώνει τα δρομολόγιά του στις Σποράδες το F/D Erato και από 19 Ιανουαρίου πιάνει δουλειά στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού, ώστε το F/D Athina να εκτελέσει την καθιερωμένη συντήρησή του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aegean Prince II (e.x F-D HERMES) βλέπε παλαιές φωτο μου στο ποστ 114, ενώ έφυγε σήμερα από Κώ με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, άλλαξε πορεία και τώρα είναι στον Ισθμό ....χωρίς να γράφει προορισμό. Ξέρει κανείς ...κάτι!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το AIS του βρίσκεται στην Κέρκυρα. Άραγε αγοράστηκε από κανένα εκεί .....για  να πηγαίνει Αλβανία μαζί με το Σάντα !!!!!!!!! Για να το ψάξουν οι φίλοι μας από την Κέρκυρα. :Fat:

----------


## despo

> Σύμφωνα με το AIS του βρίσκεται στην Κέρκυρα. Άραγε αγοράστηκε από κανένα εκεί .....για  να πηγαίνει Αλβανία μαζί με το Σάντα !!!!!!!!! Για να το ψάξουν οι φίλοι μας από την Κέρκυρα.


Αυτή τη στιγμή το βλέπω με το όνομα Ilida dolphin αυτό με Ελληνική σημαία να κάνει κατι μεταξυ δοκιμαστικου και δρομολογίου ( :Wink:  στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F-D ATHINA μετά την πρωινή ελαφρά σύγκρουση που είχε με το Champion Jet 1 έφυγε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και πλέον βρίσκετε στην επισκευαστική ζώνη του Περάματος.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο του έχοντας μπει στον Πειραιά.

F-D ATHINA 18 02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Flying Dolphin IV
Scan.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες το FLYING DOLPHIN VENUS I εκπέμπει συνεχώς στο ais.

----------


## express adonis

Μπαινοντας στην ενοτητα δελφινια ηθελα να ρωτησω σεχτικα με την πλευση τους σε καιρους χοντρους και δυνατους απο 5 εως 7 πως συμπεριφερονται??δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με δελφινι...εκεινα τα διωροφα δελφινια της ceres που αλωνιζαν το αιγαιο ειναι τ ιδιο σε πλευση με τις κομετες η οχι??φιλος ιστιοπλοος ταξιδεψε προσφατα με καιρο σε δελφινι και μου πε ενα χαος πλευστικα...

----------


## nerohitis

av2.jpgav3.jpgav4.jpgav5.jpg
αναχώρηση από Αίγινα

----------


## threshtox

Το Athina την περασμένη εβδομάδα έβγαλε βλάβη και γύρισε στον Πειραιά με 7 κόμβους. τη Δευτέρα το πρωί ξαναείχε πρόβλημα έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά επιστρέφοντας από Αγκίστρι Αίγινα. έχοντας και μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση, αντί να φτάσει στις 11.45, έδεσε μια ώρα ακριβώς αργότερα.
Το αστείο είναι ότι και το πρώτο δρομολογιο της Hellenic Seaways τη Δευτέρα ματαιώθηκε λόγω βλάβης του δικού της δελφινιού. 

Πλάκα πλάκα η συντήρηση πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο με αγιασμό σε αυτά τα σκάφη..

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά έχω ενημερωθεί, λόγω οτι επρόκειτο να ταξειδέψουν γνωστοί μου, για 3 βλάβες του Αθηνά μεσα σε διάστημα λιγότερο των 2 μηνών ! Και βέβαια αναμενόμενο, αφου λόγω περιόδου αιχμής κοιτάζουν να κάνουν οσα περισσότερα δρομολόγια, αδιαφορώντας για τη στοιχειώδη συντήρηση του πλοίου.

----------


## hayabusa

Μπορεί να μας στεναχώρησε με τις διάφορες βλάβες που έχει παρουσιάσει κατά καιρούς αλλά κοιτώντας από ψηλά είναι ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό. 

Drone video του F/D Athina σε μια αναχώρηση του από Πειραιά !

----------


## Chosen_12

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση γενικά για τα ιπτάμενα δελφίνια. Είναι εκ κατασκευής τους το να μυρίζει τόσο πολύ καυσαέριο μέσα στο χώρο των επιβατών, ή είναι λόγω ελλιπούς συντήρησης?

----------


## despo

Χωρις να είμαι γνώστης του θέματος, νομίζω οτι ο βασικός λόγος θα πρέπει να είναι η παλαιότητα (πλεον) :Wink New:

----------


## Chosen_12

Επομένως κακή συντήρηση ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το F/D ERATO έφυγε από το Πέραμα και ήδη έχει φτάσει Αλόννησο, όπου θα αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του στις Σποράδες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακυρώθηκε το δρομολόγιο δελφινιού για Αίγινα*Αντικείμενο μπλέχτηκε στην ¶γκυρα*

Δεν εκτελέστηκε στις 9:05 σήμερα το πρωί το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του δελφινιού «Αθηνά» από Πειραιά για Αίγινα με 28 επιβάτες λόγω εμπλοκής αντικειμένου στην ¶γκυρα.

Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό οι επιβάτες του υδροπτέρυγου θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλο πλοίο και με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.

Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2017/09/ak...#ixzz4tUPI0YGi

----------


## threshtox

Χαχαχ. Γελάω. Είδηση είναι όταν κάνει το δρομολογιο..

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλά, τα δελφίνια φουντάρουν κιόλας...?? Και μάλιστα μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά??(!!!)

----------


## leo85

Flying Dolphins 29 Από Αίγινα - Πειραιά.

FLYING-DOLFING-29-28-09-2017-01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Flying Dolphins Erato έφυγε στις 09.00 π.μ από τη βάση του στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έκανε τη συντήρηση του και πηγαίνει .....για Αλόννησο, για να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του στις Σποράδες. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από την ¶νδρο.

F-D-ERATO-01-10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΤΟ Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ “ΦΛΑΪΝΓΚ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ ΕΡΑΤΩ”* kaipou theos  Νοεμβρίου 23, 2018  Πλοία



Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Σκιάθου από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ “ΦΛΑΪΝΓΚ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ ΕΡΑΤΩ” Ν.Π. 11061, μετά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα Σκιάθου, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Βόλο για Σκιάθο, Γλώσσα Σκοπέλου, Σκόπελο, Αλόννησο ότι παρουσίασε μηχανική βλάβη στην δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.
Το εν λόγω πλοίο αποβίβασε στο λιμένα Σκιάθου τους σαράντα τέσσερις (44) επιβάτες του, οι οποίοι θα προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Σκιάθου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ.

----------


## leo85

To Flying Dolphins Athna ερχόμενο από Αίγινα- Πειραιά.

F-D-ATHNA-18-4-2019-02-.jpg F-D-ATHNA-18-4-2019-01-.jpg

18-4-2019

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Το Flying Dolphin Venus I σε μια full speed άφιξη του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το περασμένο καλοκαίρι

----------

